# Blah, VERY bad!



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, after ive cleaned my filter(filter floss and whatnot) my waters been quite the cloudiness.... i think its been a week now? or a little less then a week... i decided to do water test... and damn i dont understand what happened!

Nitrite: 0ppm (very yellow)

Nitrite: 0ppm (baby blue)

*Ammonia*: 2.0 (green!!)

pH: 6.6 - 6.8

I have a feeling my tank is going threw a mini cycle... and i also have a feeling my my recently renewed 2x purigenes arent taking affect...

Should i take the 2x purigenes out and fill every compartment of my fluval 405 3/4 with biomax?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Large water changes. Your tank is re cycling


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Should i still keep my purigene in there? and add more biomax to my cartridges? (each media box is only filled half way when i saw the last time)


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

This doesn't appear to be an issue with not having enough bio media. It looks like a second full on cycle judging from the complete lack of nitrates. Just how crazy did you go when cleaning your filters?

I would fill your media baskets the rest of the way. It's not going to help you get through the mini cycle faster though.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Alright, im going to buy more biomax....

Well, the first day of the week i cleaned the filter floss horribly, so a week later i re-cleaned it... im guessing thats what braught it to another mini cycle again


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

It's weird that you would have this big of a recycle if all you did was rinse the filter floss. Even if you did it a couple of times back to back. You didn't rinse the bio media? Was the bio media out of water for quite a while? Do you have a ton of plants that can actually keep your nitrates at 0?

I'm just getting hung up on the 0 nitrates thing. The only way its possible to do that is have a tank that's planted to hell and gone or have a tank that almost completely lost its cycle. It shouldn't be possible to nearly bomb a cycle if all you did was rinse the filter floss.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> It's weird that you would have this big of a recycle if all you did was rinse the filter floss. Even if you did it a couple of times back to back. *You didn't rinse the bio media?* Was the bio media out of water for quite a while? Do you have a ton of plants that can actually keep your nitrates at 0?
> 
> I'm just getting hung up on the 0 nitrates thing. The only way its possible to do that is have a tank that's planted to hell and gone or have a tank that almost completely lost its cycle. It shouldn't be possible to nearly bomb a cycle if all you did was rinse the filter floss.


x2


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

No i didnt lol, the bio media stayed inside the canister with water that stayed in there from the aquarium... i only empty abit of the watr from the canister just so i dont make a mess (like 10%) so all the bio media and stuff are submerged in canister water...

i dont know how i bombed it lol, not at all


----------

